# Sign petition to object $10.5 millions to a terorist



## canadianeh (Dec 26, 2016)

http://cherylgallant.com/omar/?utm_...marketing software&utm_term=STOP PAYMENT HERE


----------



## rayjay (Sep 6, 2014)

IMO, this forum shouldn't have posts like this that can be considered political.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

I'm going to agree w Ray on this one.


----------



## harveysburger (Feb 16, 2009)

Take that crap elsewhere buddy, nationalpost or torontosun forums is your best bet


----------

